# ND Cranes ?



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Thinking of going crane hunting this weekend. Just wondering where most the birds are at ? I know it is suppose get down to 26 friday morning hope that doesnt push them south.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now I hear massive flocks are in Medicine Hat Alberta.......


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks for the info !


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

The cranes have arrived. The last week I have seen MANY flocks and we even have some "huntable" flock's in my area. I just have no desire to chase them down. I am sure if you were to go into the central part of the state you would find some to hunt


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

A good area is around Steele, ND which is right off Interstate 94. Go North or South and you should be into them.

Good Hunting.


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

I was out in that Steele area and didnt see squat for cranes ? ! As usuall I am sure the main push will arrive during the last weekend of the season or after


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

how does a crane hunt work???? i have hunted alot of stuff and never heard much about crane.... do they taste good? do you call them? are they hard to find in huntable numbers? what kind of equipment do you use. it would seem like you would need a heavy hitter cause they lookk like a big azz bird.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have been hearing crane in the sky for at least 2 weeks already. :sniper:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

You cannot hunt cranes in Alberta
They may be in Medicine Hat


----------

